# H&R Lowering Springs



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I installed H&R lowering springs on my Cruze last friday, and the rear lowered nice, but the front didn't seem to lower. Any help?


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

rear






front 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

how much have you driven in this past week, maybe the fronts just haven't settled yet


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Prolly like 150 miles...


----------

